# Go to rifle scope



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I’m needing a scope a tikka 25-06. It’ll mostly be an antelope and deer hunting gun and I don’t see shooting it further than 500 yards. I’d like to keep it relatively lightens not throw on a large bulky scope. What’s your optic of choice? On both my 7 rem mag and 300 win mag I have a viper HST 6-24x50, but I think that’s overkill. Any suggestions?


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Leupold CDS in your flavor......


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a Leupold VX-5HD that is pretty sweet. I have the 3-15x I believe. It has a lighted dot in the middle that is very good for low light conditions. I have the custom turret made, but I don't plan on long range shooting because it's not my thing. It's a lot of scope. But it's the nicest scope I've ever purchased. It's on my 6.5 Creedmore, but I'm thinking about getting another turret made for the .270 and switching scopes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a Leupold 4.5-14x40 VX3 CDS on my .25-06 and it did a great job for my coues deer hunt, I shot the deer at 420 yards but have the dial set to 700. I have no plans on shooting it at a animal beyond 500 yards. 

I have yet to try it on antelope since Wyoming and Utah won't draw my name.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

About any half decent built(Leopold, Vortex, etc) 3x9 will work great for hunting at normal ranges and normal conditions. I guess I am old school but as you say, a lot of these scopes are way over kill. I even have a couple of my favorite "hunting" rifles fit up with fixed power 4's and 6 powers. Reticle selection in my mind is very important for a good quick-aiming hunting rifle. My choice, if you can find one any more, is the old tried and true cross hair. I believe your eye tends to place the exact cross hair on the exact spot you want to hit more readily than with any other reticle choice. 4-plex are almost as good, but you still need to mentally center your desired aim point and that is never as exact as placing that cross hair right on the spot. Some of the fancy rangefinder reticles are the worst choice unless long range shootin is your game. I also recommend you use good quality bases and rings, mounted correctly and torqued to manufacture recommendations.
Just a few of my thoughts, hope they're not to old fashioned or, heaven forbid, out of style.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

SWFA SS Fixed 12x - I’ve got one my Tikka and does everything I could ever want it to do. Buy a shim kit (for zero stop) and you’ve got one heck of scope. 

I always ran a variable power scope before, but always found that I kept it on the highest magnification - so variable scopes really served me no benefit.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Double post


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

For hunting, 4.5-14x40 VX3i CDS is about the lightest scope with a turret and decent magnification you can mount. If you're shooting at 500 yards, a turret is very helpful. It has a small profile and will save you about 6oz over that vortex. If you have unlimited funds, a swarovski Z3 or Z5, but they are 2-3x the cost of a leupold.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Whatever the brand you have confidence in I think is a great choice. I have a Burris 4.5-14X??? with a MIL and it took me a while at the range to get to know it. It's on top of a .25-06 and I, like Critter have yet to test it out on Antelope because my name hasn't been called either. Mule deer and White Tail have been killed out to 400yds. without a problem.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Leupold 4.5-14X40 VX3i CDS. Best medium range hunting scope available in my opinion. I have over a dozen VX-3 scopes and they have been very good to me over the years. My newest version is on a 28 Nosler with the custom dial out to 1000. That's about 500 yards farther than I would shoot at an animal. 

I mounted it on the rifle when it was new 4 years ago. It's been on over 20 hunts since then and never needed a sight adjustment.-----SS


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks all. Sorry for the butchered original first post, I’m on my phone and autocorrect didn’t do me any favors.

Looks like I better breakdown and try a Leupold. Maybe somewhere will have a Black Friday deal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love my Vortexs. The no BS warranty is for real.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Don't discount the Burris scopes. While I have mostly Leopold's Burris makes a good optic.

While Vortex has a fantastic warranty I wonder just how good they really are when they have a refurbished outlet store selling the optics that have been returned and repaired. 

Leupold also has a no question lifetime warranty on their optics, and while I have never used it on a rifle scope I did send some binoculars back to them to get the pivot tightened up. They didn't send me back my old binoculars but a new pair.


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

I’m a big Burris fan as well. Solid quality scopes, lifetime warranty, etc...etc...I have the Fullfield E1 and a Fullfield IV. I love them both. Bright and solid as anything out there that’s far more expensive.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Leupold VX3, 3-9X40. Lighter and adequate for 500 yd shots. For all practical purposes, check out the SigSaur line. Got one for my daughter's .270, nice optics.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Thanks all. Sorry for the butchered original first post, I'm on my phone and autocorrect didn't do me any favors.
> 
> Looks like I better breakdown and try a Leupold. Maybe somewhere will have a Black Friday deal. Fingers crossed.


Leupold has good options at several price levels. Pick the one you can afford and give it a whirl. You wont be disappointed.---SS


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

I got a Vortex Viper PST. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

https://www.atncorp.com/x-sight4k-pro-day-night-rifle-scope-5-20x


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> SWFA SS Fixed 12x - I've got one my Tikka and does everything I could ever want it to do. Buy a shim kit (for zero stop) and you've got one heck of scope.
> 
> I always ran a variable power scope before, but always found that I kept it on the highest magnification - so variable scopes really served me no benefit.


SWFA is a great scope for decent money. I've got one of their variable tactical scopes and it will out dial many big name brands for consistency.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I ended up buying a Leupold VX-3i 4.5-14x 40mm with the CDS and just got it mounted this morning. I went to the range to get it sighted in and at 25 yards I’m 6” low and am already out of elevation. Smith and Edwards mounted it and put on Weaver 61 bases and low Leupold backcountry cross-slot rings. 

I’ve never had this happen so I’m at the mercy of mixed google and forum reviews. At this point do I just get a 20 MOA rail or should I try something different to troubleshoot?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Did you remove the CDS dial or leave it on? If it is on take it off until you have it sighted in.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

You may also make sure they didn't mix up your bases. There are front and rear bases to set the scope at the correct angle.

What distance are you sighting in at?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> Did you remove the CDS dial or leave it on? If it is on take it off until you have it sighted in.


It is not the CDS dial, it's the turret that it came with out of the box.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> You may also make sure they didn't mix up your bases. There are front and rear bases to set the scope at the correct angle.
> 
> What distance are you sighting in at?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I was planning to zero at 200, but being so low at only 25 yards that plan got spoiled pretty quick.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd seriously check to see if your bases came in a F/R. No reason you should be 6" low at 25yds and out of adjustment range.

I would look at the bases and installation quality as my first suspects. What bases did you get? Have a link?

Edit* looks like the backcountry bases are the base and rings in one unit. They didn't install the rings on top of the weaver bases did they?

Have a pic of the rifle/ring/base setup?

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> I'd seriously check to see if your bases came in a F/R. No reason you should be 6" low at 25yds and out of adjustment range.
> 
> I would look at the bases and installation quality as my first suspects. What bases did you get? Have a link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


These are the bases (they used the same for front and rear): https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1477218533

And yes, they did instal the scope rings on to the weaver bases. See attached picture.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Those look different than the ones that came up on my google search...

https://www.leupold.com/product-series/backcountry-mounts

Do you have a set of calipers to measure the height at front and rear? I'd measure just behind and in front of the bases themselves to see if the scope is angled up at the front. It is probably just the pic but it looks like that could be the case.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Those look different than the ones that came up on my google search...
> 
> https://www.leupold.com/product-series/backcountry-mounts
> 
> ...


These are the rings: https://www.leupold.com/scope-mounts/backcountry-cross-slot-1-low-rings-matte

I don't have a caliper at home, I'll measure them at work on Monday.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> It is not the CDS dial, it's the turret that it came with out of the box.


What I mean the turret that has the graduations on it. There should be three set screws that you loosen to remove it.

Then once it is sighted in you can replace it either with the stock one or a custom one.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> Greenhead_Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > It is not the CDS dial, it's the turret that it came with out of the box.
> ...


Yes, it has the turret currently on it with the graduations. I haven't ordered the CDS one yet.
A buddy had some Talley rings and bases off a previous tikka that he's letting me borrow to see if that resolves it. I'd have to imagine something went wonky between the bases or rings. Hoping to go shoot it again tomorrow and see.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What I mean is that if you take the turret off you will then have just the adjustment post sticking up that you can adjust for elevation. Then once it is zeroed you can put the original turret on or the custom ordered one. 

On my first CDS scope I had the same problem until I pulled the turret completely off, then I was able to adjust to where I needed to.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Critter said:


> What I mean is that if you take the turret off you will then have just the adjustment post sticking up that you can adjust for elevation. Then once it is zeroed you can put the original turret on or the custom ordered one.
> 
> On my first CDS scope I had the same problem until I pulled the turret completely off, then I was able to adjust to where I needed to.


That's what I did, but I have no more "up" elevation adjustment. I'm still too low and can't adjust the adjustment post any higher.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Time to go old school and break out the beer can shims :grin:


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I'd say that something is off then if it is indeed out of adjustment.

With today's equipment everything should work the way that is is suppose to without having to add some shims. I've put Leupold scopes on a half dozen rifles and have never came up with this kind of a problem.

Leupold has a number that you can call and talk to a technician to see what you may have to do to correct the problem

https://www.leupold.com/riflescope-troubleshooting#ICannotDial

Did Smith and Edwards bore sight it for you after they installed the scope?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks for all the help and advice. We put new bases and rings on it, re-mounted the scope, and got it dialed in after 4 shots. Something must have been wrong with how it was mounted.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Front and rear rings mixed up?


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm betting on it.

Never did understand why they don't mark the rings/bases better. I'd wager this is a leading cause of sight in frustration and wasted ammo.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Front and rear rings mixed up?
> 
> -DallanC


That would make sense, I never measured to see if that was truly the case. I need to get more self-sufficient at these little things like mounting bases and rings and not rely on a sporting goods store. Over the last 10 months, I've had multiple little things like this that are frustrating.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

I concur the front and back Rings reversed


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

On the bench at 200. That’ll do for me! Now I just need more ammo


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Well at least one of your 3 shots was ok......;-)


----------



## alexlama (Sep 9, 2021)

The best scope for your case will be the Leupold VX-3i. Btw this scope is on top in 2021. I also bought this scope, and it is terrific, especially for antelope and deer hunting. Do you know that mounting a rifle scope is not easy, and you have to buy a torque wrench? The joy of having a new rifle scope is complete when you can successfully mount it. That's why it is crucial not to forget to buy a qualitative scope mounting kit. A torque wrench is essential for executing your scope mounting work flawlessly. So you know you have to get one for yourself!


----------



## Notbeow (Apr 29, 2019)

While I had looked at Accurateordnance before and like Sightron, I don’t want a tactical style scope. I want a pure hunting scope with low profile turrets. I’ve been looking for a S2 Big Sky for many months and have come up empty handed.


----------



## hogwartssortinghat (2 mo ago)

I have a Leupold VX-5HD that is pretty sweet. I have the 3-15x I believe. It has a lighted dot in the middle that is very good for low light conditions.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I am a Leupold CDS fan boy. If it wasn't so much work and expense I would seriously consider changing all of my rifle scopes to a CDS setup.

All future rifles will have one.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Critter said:


> While Vortex has a fantastic warranty I wonder just how good they really are when they have a refurbished outlet store selling the optics that have been returned and repaired.


That's where I've bought my last 3 scopes and a Red Dot. Great deals, fast shipping.They come in factory boxes like brand new with lifetime warranty. 0 issues with any of them.I bought a Viper scope Saturday to replace a leupold on my 280 rem. There is usually limited stock and choices so I have no idea how many scopes get sent back for warranty.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Find a post, thread, endorsement or advertisement for Vortex that doesn't also include a reference to their warranty....

It is nice knowing that something has a great warranty. It is even better knowing that something won't require the use of a warranty.

Just sayin'






Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

KineKilla said:


> Find a post, thread, endorsement or advertisement for Vortex that doesn't also include a reference to their warranty....
> 
> It is nice knowing that something has a great warranty. It is even better knowing that something won't require the use of a warranty.
> 
> ...


I've had multiple pairs of binos, a spotting scope and numerous scopes for years without issue. It is nice knowing that something has a great warranty , just in case ya need it. Just sayin' 😄 😄 . I'm sure all manufactures have issues . I have no idea what % it is or if one is significantly higher % wise. The only scope I ever had to warranty was my one Leupold many years ago.Their customer service was great. Hopefully I'll never have to use Vortex's.


----------

